# I have just assembled the alaska cage that arrived today



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG how huge is it????It's flipping enormous!Was meant to be for 3 mice but they'll need google maps to get around that I'm wondering whether to put one of the Syrians in there and transfer the mice to the hamster cage or whether to just buy a few more alaskas LOL


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I bet the mice will love it. All that space to climb about, they'll be in heaven!

I'd love to see pictures when it's all set up.
I'm thinking of getting a couple of Alaskas but cant make my mind up.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Definitely get it!It's very sturdy, the base is deep, the doors are massive and you can reach everywhere with them open.The bars are coated in this special stuff so even if they get chewed it won't show.It has 6 clips to hold the top to the base so no chance of it coming loose.And it has 2 carry handles  I love it.I'll be getting some more next week for the hamsters.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would love to see pics. It just looks too good be true for the price!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I must not look at the cage, I am not allowed a hamster:incazzato:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

It's twice the size of a savic cambridge-to give you an idea of how enormous it is. 

My daughters mice sadly can get through the corner gaps-they are teeny tiny mice(not very well bred I guess), so my hamster is going to have that one,will try the mice in the cambridge and if they get through that will order a Kios on Monday and will also order another Alaska for the other Syrian and the Roborovskis can have his cage, and the dunas will be put in the shed for emergencies


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

salemsparklys said:


> I must not look at the cage, I am not allowed a hamster:incazzato:


Look at it look at it!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> I would love to see pics. It just looks too good be true for the price!


Aaaargh my camera is at the old house still-unless I can do it with the ipad or something?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I will end up living in the shed if I bring any more home, more so with Sundays little trip


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

polishrose said:


> It's twice the size of a savic cambridge-to give you an idea of how enormous it is.
> 
> My daughters mice sadly can get through the corner gaps-they are teeny tiny mice(not very well bred I guess), so my hamster is going to have that one,will try the mice in the cambridge and if they get through that will order a Kios on Monday and will also order another Alaska for the other Syrian and the Roborovskis can have his cage, and the dunas will be put in the shed for emergencies


124cm? That's bonkers! :yikes:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm no good at translating measurements into actual sizes until I see things LOL so I was very surprised by the cage!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

polishrose said:


> I'm no good at translating measurements into actual sizes until I see things LOL so I was very surprised by the cage!


Just googled, its only 84cm, so no where near double the Cambridge, but still a decent size.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Why are you putting cages together??? You're ment to be resting !!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have bobby my mouse in a Cambridge cage and he's never got out but he is a big boy.

I'd def swap and let the Syrian have the large cage tbh.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> Just googled, its only 84cm, so no where near double the Cambridge, but still a decent size.


Lol it's a lot wider than the Cambridge as well as longer and if you put the Cambridge on top of it sideways you can just about get another in next to it I reckon


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Laura123 said:


> Why are you putting cages together??? You're ment to be resting !!!!


Perils of being a single Mum


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Perils of being a single Mum


Totally off topic, but do you have a vamp diary name thing going on?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

salemsparklys said:


> Totally off topic, but do you have a vamp diary name thing going on?


Ohhh yessss  Very partial to a bit of Twilight too


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

*cough* We like piccies you know :wink5: Well done on putting it together - but now GO AND REST WOMAN!!!! You are in pain and shouldn't have done it in the first place!!!! THe meeces might appreciate it but they need you better more than anything.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

zany_toon said:


> *cough* We like piccies you know :wink5: Well done on putting it together - but now GO AND REST WOMAN!!!! You are in pain and shouldn't have done it in the first place!!!! THe meeces might appreciate it but they need you better more than anything.


My camera is at the old house still and with me not being allowed to drive yet I rely on my parents to give me a lift there and it's been so hectic the last few days that I've not managed to get there.I did take some on my ipad(well ok a galaxy tab but it sounds better to say ipad) so will try and work out how to get them on here from there.

And yes I overdid it a bit as I'm totally wiped out today.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Piccies as promised. There are some more in the show your cages thread. I used my 4 year old as a size guide for the cage. It really is big.


----------

